# More Dusty Agility Pics



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

http://www.tc-pro.com/trival/exjww24/_thumbPicture 143.htm

http://www.tc-pro.com/trival/exjww24/_thumbPicture 144.htm

http://www.tc-pro.com/trival/exstd24/_thumbPicture 553.htm

http://phodography.net/sunmaid06-2/gldn jrsh excellent agility of the year.jpg


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Great Job.... It's nice to see a young person so into something positive for a change. You're doing a great job with him. Good luck in future events too!!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Great pictures and you're doing a wonderful job with Dusty! Who gets to spend the money-you or Dusty!!!???? You certainly deserve it!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I just love all your pictures, Katie....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

neat, kiddo.. and great pics.. just watch out for what Laura may do with your pic..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  



PeggyK said:


> Great pictures and you're doing a wonderful job with Dusty! Who gets to spend the money-you or Dusty!!!???? You certainly deserve it!!


Apparently they're going to send it to whatever college I go to, which is pretty cheap just so you can write off $250, but oh well ...


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Great Photos,He looks great and you look very happy. I would have rather had the money too. But think of it as an investment in your future.
Congratulations:wavey:


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

These are terrific photos. Dusty is so happy out there! Makes me want to get a good camera and go photograph some agility events. I also need to get Barrington involved. Thanks for posting, Katie!


----------



## lola'smommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Those are some awesome pics. Dusty is the whizzz!! I bet you are very proud.


----------

